# the only way to express this....



## sriley1621 (Sep 30, 2012)

I know right now that were not talking and I hope this doesn't seem like stalking
But sometimes what I feel and what I say comes out in a completely different way
At this moment I can only seem to express in rhyme what I truly mean and feel all of the time
Maybe you will read this and maybe you will not, either way just know that this is my thought;


I don't know why you left and I really don't care; I just want to hold you, look in your eyes and stare.
I know sometimes I'm mean and can act like a jerk; But sometimes you are too and that's why we always work.
In all of this mess I lost my whole world, because my only thought is "I just lost my babygirl".
Through thick and thin, the ups and the downs; You're the only person that can see through my frowns.
I put on a smile and try to act ok; But in the end I won't be, not unless you would stay.
You say you don't feel for me the feelings you had; Maybe that's true and that makes me sad. 
I want you to be happy and never have to frown; Even if that means the rest of my life I'm the one who's down. 
From your head to your toes, your good and your flaws; I took it all in, even the in-laws.
You did the same and that means a lot; Remember in the end for that I always fought. 
I know I have a family and people who care; But the one who means the most isn't anymore there. 
From the sun in the morning till the moon at night; every single day I will continue to fight.

You say that only being alone is what you truly crave; I could never be alone so in that way you're brave.
Braver than me, and that's hard to admit; But the bravest thing is to never quit.
Just remember that in those moment of alone; That in my arms you will always have a home.
My world has turned to dark dingey and gray, because I am watching as my "only one" walks away. 
As I am watching you leave I silently take a knee; I pray and I pray that you will one day come back to me.
It's not that I want you gone, and not that I don't care; It's just you not being happy isn't at all fair.
In the end it's only your desicion and no one can sway, wheteher you will leave or whether you will stay. 
Just remember all the good times and all of the bad; Always remember what we could have had.


What we have is and will always be real; No matter how hard you push away how you think you truly feel.
Always and forever I will love you in this life; Even when you are gone you will still be my wife. 
No one can replace you, and it's not that I won't try; But telling them I love them will only be a lie.
That won't be fair to them or even to me; So maybe it would be better if I was just lonely. 
Lonely forever, until all my days pass; Forever alone this day to my last.
I will let you go if that's what it will take; Even though doing that will be my biggest mistake.
I love you forever and that will always be; Because you are the light that helps me to see.
You help me to see the good times and the bad; You always made me happy, even though now I'm sad.
I will keep you in my heart and I'll never forget; Even though I will always live with this regret.


Maybe there is a heaven and maybe there is not; But at this point the "maybes" are all that I got.
If there is heaven that's where we will once again meet; We will stand on a cloud, bare will be our feet.
I will hold you in my arms high in the air; I'll feel your heart beating, fingers running through your hair.
I will tell you I missed you and waited for so long; You will say it back and say you were wrong. 
I will press my lips against yours, and yours against mine; And in that moment it will all be fine.
We will laugh and joke, smile and cry; But it's ok because then we can try.
Try to start again to make things right; And the rest of eternity will be nothing but bright.
In those moments our souls will truly be one; We will be happy together and so will our son.
It will all be better and we will both be happy; This is the truth even though it's sappy.
Please don't forget me not even a tiny bit; Because I will never forget you, my beautifull brit.
These thoughts, if only for a moment, help me to grin; However of all the sad words of tongue and of pen, the saddest are these..."what might have been".


----------

